# Nothing to Eat!!!



## KenpoGirl (Apr 20, 2004)

Can't eat beef -- *mad cow.
*
Can't eat chicken -- *bird flu.
*
Can't eat eggs -- *again, bird flu.
*
Can't eat pork -- *fears that bird flu will infect pigs.
*
Can't eat fish -- *heavy metals have poisoned their meat.
*
Can't eat fruits & veggies -- *insecticides & herbicides.
*
Hmmm... I believe that leaves *chocolate.*
*artyon: artyon: 



*


----------



## ShaolinWolf (Apr 20, 2004)

Seriously, your not going to have it your way just with examples like that... I'm sorry, your gonna have to work harder on proof just to eat chocolate as a main meal...lol


----------



## Taimishu (Apr 20, 2004)

Kenpogirl
World authority on CHOCOLATE.
Do they do degrees in chocolate?

David


----------



## Shodan (Apr 20, 2004)

Nice!!  I think I'll go have some!!   :idunno:  :boing2:


----------



## KenpoGirl (Apr 20, 2004)

Taimishu said:
			
		

> Kenpogirl
> World authority on CHOCOLATE.
> Do they do degrees in chocolate?
> 
> David


:lol:

I know my chocolate!!!  :boing2:
But don't ask me to share!!!  :jedi1:   I will defend it with my life.  

hee hee
 :boing2: 

Dot


----------



## jfarnsworth (Apr 20, 2004)

> Can't eat beef -- mad cow.


Say's you :jedi1: , I have 2.5 lbs. in the fridge waiting to be eaten.  



> Can't eat chicken -- bird flu.


I just purchased 6.5lbs. today.



> Can't eat eggs -- again, bird flu.


I have about 3 dozen eggs in the fridge.  :uhyeah: 



> Can't eat pork -- fears that bird flu will infect pigs.


Wrong again, I just purchased 8lbs. today. 



> Can't eat fish -- heavy metals have poisoned their meat.


(In my best Homer Simpson voice) MMMMMMMMmmmmm Fiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiish.



> Can't eat fruits & veggies -- insecticides & herbicides.


Bumber, I had carrotts and corn with applesauce for dinner.



> Hmmm... I believe that leaves chocolate.


Ok, but I limit myself to 1 litle handful of M&M's once every couple or three days.
 :uhyeah:  :asian:


----------



## sma_book (Apr 20, 2004)

Fine. The whole chocolate thing makes me have to post this. Forwarded from a friend and tongue in cheek all the way!   :boing2:  

- Sheryl

-----------------------------
There are days in the month when all a man has to do is open his mouth and he takes his life in his own hands! This is a handy Hormone Hostage guide that should be as common as a driver's license in the wallet of every husband, boyfriend, or significant other!

DANGEROUS: What's for dinner?
SAFER: Can I help you with dinner?
SAFEST: Where would you like to go for dinner?
ULTRA SAFE: Have some chocolate

DANGEROUS: Are you wearing that?
SAFER: Gee, you look good in brown.
SAFEST: WOW! Look at you!
ULTRA SAFE: Have some chocolate

DANGEROUS: What are you so worked up about?
SAFER: Could we be overreacting?
SAFEST: Here's fifty dollars.
ULTRA SAFE: Have some chocolate

DANGEROUS: Should you be eating that?
SAFER: You know, there are a lot of apples left.
SAFEST: Can I get you a glass of wine with that?
ULTRA SAFE: Have some chocolate

DANGEROUS: What did you do all day?
SAFER: I hope you didn't over-do it today.
SAFEST: I've always loved you in that robe!
ULTRA SAFE: Have some more chocolate.


----------



## edhead2000 (Apr 20, 2004)

Chocolate is made from cocoa which is a bean and therefore a vegetable..........oh no!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Cryozombie (Apr 21, 2004)

BEER.

Why?

Simply put the Malt, Hops, and Barley are "Sanitized" by the alcohol given off by the yeast!

Hehe.

"Drink Up Me 'earty's, Yo Ho!"

 :cheers:


----------



## pknox (Apr 22, 2004)

Actually, go with a Chocolate Stout, and both the beer and chocolate are covered in one easy, drinkable step.  :drinkbeer 

http://www.ratebeer.com/Ratings/Beer/Beer-Ratings.asp?BeerID=139


----------



## OUMoose (Apr 23, 2004)

Using Technopunk's logic, I could eat anything I want, as long as I drank a 1 to 1 ratio of grain alcohol to "contaminated" food, thereby eliminating any harmful bacteria (read brain cells) that might be causing a problem!

*hic*

now if you'll excuse me, i need to hang the car out to dry, and throw my laundry in the garage...

*hic*


----------



## TheEdge883 (Apr 23, 2004)

The food which does not kill me is worth eating more of. 

MY IMMUNE SYSTEM IS THE STRONGEST SYSTEM IN MY BODY!!!

  :mp5:   :boing2:


----------



## Cryozombie (Apr 24, 2004)

OUMoose said:
			
		

> Using Technopunk's logic, I could eat anything I want, as long as I drank a 1 to 1 ratio of grain alcohol to "contaminated" food, thereby eliminating any harmful bacteria



I like yer thinkin' tex!


----------



## someguy (Apr 26, 2004)

Pizza is the very best food to east health wise.  You got your dairy your vegtables and your grain do you really need anthing else?  Plus the tomatoe sauce doesn't have posins on it because umm I'll get back to you on that yes.

Best food = pizza and a BEER just to be safe right?


----------



## Taimishu (Apr 26, 2004)

Do they do chocolate pizza?

David


----------



## someguy (Apr 27, 2004)

Desert pizza man.  No tomatoe sause but they use chocolate sause instead.  No Cheese.  They are actually not half bad.  It has been along time scince I have had on and I can't remember what went inplace of the cheese.
It was alright though.


----------



## edhead2000 (Apr 27, 2004)

Cheese = More Chocolate!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! yay!!!!!!!!


----------



## Taimishu (Apr 27, 2004)

1. You can GET chocolate. 

2. Chocolate satisfies even when it has gone soft. 

3. You can safely have chocolate while you are driving. 

4. You can make chocolate last as long as you want it to. 

5. You can have chocolate even in front of your mother. 

6. If you bite the nuts too hard the chocolate won't mind. 

7. Two people of the same sex can have chocolate without being called nasty names. 

8. The word "commitment" doesn't scare off chocolate. 

9. You can have chocolate on top of your workbench/desk during working hours without upsetting your co-workers. 

10. You can ask a stranger for chocolate without getting your face slapped. 

11. With chocolate there's no need to fake it. 

12. Chocolate doesn't make you pregnant. 

13. You can have chocolate at any time of the month. 

14. Good chocolate is easy to find. 

15. You can have as many kinds of chocolate as you can handle. 

16. You are never too young or too old for chocolate. 

17. When you have chocolate it does not keep your neighbors awake.

18. With chocolate size doesn't matter.


----------



## edhead2000 (Apr 27, 2004)

You're right, chocolate is much better than men!


----------



## KenpoTess (May 4, 2004)

Airline Passenger Finds Frog in Her Salad 

Tue May 4, 7:26 AM ET
	Add Top Stories - AP to My Yahoo!	

WELLINGTON, New Zealand - Australian carrier Qantas said Tuesday it has changed its lettuce supplier after a passenger on a flight from Melbourne to Wellington found a live frog in her greens. 



The one-inch Australian whistling tree frog didn't get a chance to hop away. The woman plunked the lid back on her meal preventing any escape. 

The Qantas plane's crew notified the Quarantine Service while the plane was still in the air and officials were waiting when it landed at Wellington Airport. 

"I'm afraid the frog was euthanized" in a freezer, service general manager Fergus Small told National Radio. 

Quarantine officials made a check of the airplane "but no other frogs were detected," he said. 

A Qantas spokesman told National Radio that the airline had changed its supplier since the February incident. Tree frogs were common in the area where the lettuce was grown.


----------



## TheRustyOne (May 4, 2004)

That's really disturbing! I guess it's good that I don't eat airline food then!
...or travel w/ Quantas...


----------



## Taimishu (May 6, 2004)

I've heard of a burger to go but a salad on the hop beats that.
LOL

David


----------



## Taimishu (May 13, 2004)

For all chocoholics try this site.

David
http://www.virtualchocolate.com/


----------

